# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  My girlfriend bought australian tree frog aka the whites tree frog but its a baby its like an inch almost 2 inches big

## nightfire213

Its been really dark and she fed the baby frog but it seems to be breathing hard...she told me where she bought it from the other frogs look INCREDIBLY ILL and the reason why she bought it was to rescue it.... so i was wondering how will i know if its healthy or not? it looks like a baby!  :Confused:

----------


## Leefrogs

all frogs are freiked out when they get moved to a new home. Make sure your WTF has lots of plant cover and in addition you need to cover alteast 3 sides of the cage. Stress is a major factor in frog health. Make sure your viv is set up for a treefrog and not looking like what they had at the store. It may be months before your frog is comfortable with you and all the noises that come with living in a house. If be eats, poops, and sleeps in the same spot each day, these are all good signs. Try not to bother or look at him for atleast a week. Change water daily and dirtywater is your clue if he was up and around , that and crickets dissapearing. Be patient, they live a long time, and will warm up to you soon.

----------


## nightfire213

ya hes healthy hes doing all those things you mentioned... hes actually shedding right now and i heard they're pretty hardy tree frogs (well everything from australia is right? lol) and frogs shed funny...its kinda weird to look at is it okay if he turns dark then whites green?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Leefrogs

Color change is normal. Some are green all day and dark at night. Some are opposite.

----------

